# First Snow



## akjimny (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, we got our first snow last night.  Woke up to about an inch accumulation on the ground.  It should all melt off this afternoon, but it did remind me that I have to finish winterizing the motorhome pretty quick now.

To all my friends in the "Lower 48" keep on camping and enjoy the fall.  I'll be hunkering down up here for the next six months or so until the weather gets good enough to go out camping again.


----------



## vanole (Sep 29, 2012)

Jim,

Hunkering down is okay.... On the other hand hibernating (sp) or going sinker from the board until the thaw is not good.  Always enjoy your posts and the knowledge you pass along to all of us.

Myself I'm heading south to Miami in early Nov.  All the inlaws are down their and my daughter goes to Florida Atlantic University, will also meet up with some great friends I've met while snowbirding down south and this year a couple of my Navy bubbas are going to show up also.

Hope you and the "Boss Lady" have a great winter and looking forward to your fishing reports in the spring.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Jeff if you come thru GA. and stop let me know, I would love to hook up with you.

Jimmy during those long cold nights & days will give you time to finish up and all those honey dos. Besure to winterized the MH so it will in ready to come south when you can.


----------



## vanole (Sep 29, 2012)

Hollis,

Is Cozy Acres still a go first weekend of Nov?

Jeff


----------



## akjimny (Sep 30, 2012)

Motorhome is 90% winterized now.  I still have to go out on base and flush the holding tanks, fill the gas tank and put in some Stabil.  Then I'll park it in the back yard and pull the batteries.  They'll be stored in the heated garage on a trickle charger.

Just because it's winter and I'm not camping, I will still keep track of everyone on the forum.  I'll chip in my two cents worth of advice when I can and will definitely read all of your posts and be envious that I'm not somewhere warmer camping with you guys (and riding my motorcycle).

Boss Lady is doing fine - just got her enrolled in pulmonary rehab, so hopefully she'll be doing even better.  Thanks for the good wishes.

And my invitation stands for anyone coming to Alaska.  Let me know when you are coming and we'll get together for coffee at least.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Jeff we will be there the 24-28 OCT, last weekend of OCT. I don't know if any site are still available, but call and see. We sure hope you can make it.


----------



## vanole (Sep 30, 2012)

Hollis, even if no site is availiable I still will most likely drive up.  I've been wanting to meet you and some of the folks on here for years.

I've been remiss in getting over to Kens open houses especially seeing how I'm in the same state and all.

Jeff


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 30, 2012)

let me see if I can get an agenda and see when would be a great time to come and visit. Norn. we eat on Friday night at someone Rv and have a pot luck on Sat night. But I am not sure this time.


----------



## Boyde31 (Oct 22, 2012)

I spend most of my time in Utah, and we are expecting our first snow fall this week. That means camping season is all but over. Looking forward to next years adventures.


----------



## C Nash (Oct 22, 2012)

Camping in the snow is great!!!


----------



## akjimny (Oct 23, 2012)

I got my fill of camping in the snow when I was playing Army.  A ten-man tent isn't too bad, but building a lean-to under a spruce tree and trying to keep a fire going all night long is a pain.

Actually, Boss Lady and I used to start camping before the snow had melted away and kept on until it was snowing too had to get over Turnagain Pass.  But we were much younger and more foolish way back then.  

For now I'll just sit here at Camp Living Room and read about all you guys and your adventures down in the Lower 48.  Enjoy and think about me up here in the frozen North.


----------

